# Robalos, Uyama, Guarumo pop. sites



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there,

I will be doing a photography tour of Bocas del Toro and was specifically wondering if anyone had any details on guides or better yet, exact coordinates or directions to Robalos, Uyama and Guarumo Oophaga populations. I was looking to get some in situ shots and also some shots of flora and moss that viv owners might find of interest. Any help most appreciated. I´ll post any photos to this thread as they come up.

Any help would be most appreciated,
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

'Chiriqui Grande' Morph:


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't have any exact location information for you (and I would be hesitant about posting that publicly, in case any of these populations may be at risk from increased collection and export...) but they are not in the islands of Bocas del Toro. So if you are going to the islands in this region and not the mainland, you won't see these particular populations.
Bryan


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Bryan, I'm in Bocas del Toro right now. I came from Chiriqui Grande right next to Robalo but couldn't find anyone there who had specific info. Anyone who would share the info in a PM would be most appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Another call for any help with Uyama and Robalo populations...PM me if you can help:


Isla colon morph, Boca del Drago population










Bastimentos White form:










Bastimentos red form:


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

sent you a message.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey Paul. I just wanted to say that I'm a huge fan of your photography. 
I check your Flickr photo stream almost daily. 
Good luck in Panama and keep up the good work!


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Andrew, much appreciated!

Isla Solarte morph Red colour form:










Isla Solarte morph Orange colour form:


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Bastimentos red form:










Bastimentos orange form:


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Amazing shots of locales, thanks. Would be nice to also get some neat habitat shots to help us with designing setups. Is this trip a vacation or for research?


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

"San Cristobal" morph:


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Isla Popa morph:



















Darklands morph:


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Isla popa morph ventral:










Cayo de Agua morph:


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Whoa, amazing frogs! The Drago Colons are my favorites


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks 

Robalo X Guarumo "natural" hybrid:










Robalo X Guarumo # 2:










"Chiriqui Grande" mint:










"Chiriqui Grande" regular:










"Isla Popa"










"Isla Popa" # 2:










Valiente:


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Wonderful pics! Two questions. Are these all wild frogs in situ? How have you determined the crosses? Thanks!


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey Jim, 

Yes, all are in situ in the wild. The crosses determined by location and morphs in adjacent regions, colour/pattern, and some suggestions and advice from a few experienced herpers/researchers.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Paul. Please keep them coming. This is the best thread I've seen here!


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

siquirres:



















Grappling male Robalo X Guarumo:










Isla Popa:










Uyama:










Robalo:










Valiente:










Hitoy-cerere:










Rambala:










Darklands:



















For those interested in invertebrates and other shots you can visit https://rainforests.smugmug.com/


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Amazing shots!


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

Those are some absolutely fantastic pictures! Is it just me, or are the colors on the wild frogs far more vivid than those of captive specimens?


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Greenthumbs- It has to do with their varied diet. Apparently sprinkling insects with paprika prior to feeding is supposed to help with colouration.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing. Subscribed!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

greenthumbs said:


> Those are some absolutely fantastic pictures! Is it just me, or are the colors on the wild frogs far more vivid than those of captive specimens?


It has a lot to do with pbertner's photo skills and also the pictures are being taken in natural bright light. Most vivarium pictures are very under lit.


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

San Cristobal:










San Cristobal:










Cayo de Agua:










Loma Partida:



















Male and female bastimentos:










Calling male:










Rambala:










To see all dart frog photos you can visit here: https://rainforests.smugmug.com/Places/Panama/


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Those Loma Pardita pics are amazing. Did you pick out an outstanding-looking example?


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Nope, for some reason the Loma's were more difficult to find than the others so I only found a single juvenile and adult.


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Valiente morph:










Rambala morph:


----------



## pbertner (Apr 3, 2016)

Chiriqui Grande orange colour form:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing! We love pums!


----------



## Phishsaw (May 27, 2016)

WOW! Beautiful photos. Thank you!


----------

